# Mablethorpe Meet



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI All

Just a mention we have a meet at Golden Sands Holiday Centre in Mablethorpe after Newark Show rally. If you are thinking of coming it is best to book with Haven sooner rather than later as they tend to up the prices nearer to the time.

At the moment it is £18 for 4 nights including electric Monday to Friday 29/03/2010 to 02/04/2010. They do charge extra for dogs :roll: so best not to mention them when booking :lol: and put the size of your van as under 21ft :wink: all the pitches are more or less the same size anyway :roll:

We now have 7 of us booked in  but if any more of you would like to join us there please book direct with Haven and add yourself to the meets list once you have booked could you please let me have your booking reference number as they are going to try and place us all together.

Mablethorpe Meet

Jacquie


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Jacquie

Are children welcome on this meet?

Stuart


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

dillon said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> Are children welcome on this meet?
> 
> Stuart


Hi Stuart

I've no objections to children as long as they ain't any of mine :lol: and like dogs they are kept under control :lol:

How many you bringing?

Jacquie


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> dillon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jacquie
> ...


We are bringing SIX only joking we are bringing Ben our grandson he is six
and he is well behaved

Stuart


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*£18*

Is that £18 per night or for the four nights - ie £4.50 per night?

Ta muchly

Russell


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stuart

Oh that's ok then I will bring a spare lead just in case he wants to go walkies :lol: and don't forget his swimming trunks for the pool.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: £18*



Rapide561 said:


> Is that £18 per night or for the four nights - ie £4.50 per night?
> 
> Ta muchly
> 
> Russell


£18 for the 4 nights Russell £4.50 per night, good isn't it  don't mention the dog though else they will charge you £3 per night for it.

Jacquie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pitches*

Gosh

My van gets through £4.50 worth of electric in a day!

What do they say if they see loads of dogs strolling about? LOL

Tempted for this at that money.

Russell


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
We have booked for the 4 nights, so see you there :lol: .


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Ray look forward to meeting you there  


Soon have a full house 9 of us now  and I just looked on Haven site and the price has gone down 8O to £17.10 for the 4 nights.  :lol: oh well they must be listening to me :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We now have 13 of us booked into Golden Sands and 1 who has not let me know if they have booked or not :roll: but no doubt they will get round to it sometime.

Haven have been very good and they are trying to get us all parked up in the same area they are linking all the booking reference numbers together so hopefully we will all be within yelling distance of each other.

If any more of you are thinking of coming along could you please be quick booking and adding yourselves to the meets list and let me have your booking reference number please.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming then :?: :?: :?: 13 have now booked could we have another one just to even the numbers out not that i'm supersticious :roll: but we don't want to tempt fate do we :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh well done Harp07 nice to see you are joining us there again Jim & Maria  we now got 14  


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

You now have 15 Jac   

stew


----------



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi all, Now 16 just booked Wallis


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: £18*

£18 for the 4 nights Russell £4.50 per night, good isn't it  don't mention the dog though else they will charge you £3 per night for it.

Jacquie[/quote]

You should mention the dog or it could very well result in you being asked to leave the site as it is blatent fraud!!!!!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*You should mention the dog *

It's amazing how many strays abound in Mablethorpe! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I think there is still room for a few more at Mablethorpe and ive just received a code for free dogs if booked before the 5th March you quote FT_SPECIALS

The price at the moment is £18 now for 4 nights including electric on a grass pitch.

If any more of you are thinking of coming please be quick booking and letting me have your booking reference number.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


I have now closed this meet as i'm off to Newark tomorrow we have 17 of us as far as I know booked into Golden Sands.

I shall not be there till prob late afternoon on Monday 29th and as this is a meet nothing is organised as such, but if you see me wondering around with 4 mad yorkie dogs do come and say hello they are quite harmless really :lol: just like to let everyone know they are there :roll: 

If we do get any decent weather maybe a tea on the lawn one afternoon or perhaps a drink in the bar one night.

I do know the area quite well so if you want to know anything just ask
our van is the Geist Phantom with blue butterflies all over it and MHF stickers so you can't miss us.

Look forward to seeing you all there and renewing old friends and making some new ones.

Jacquie


----------

